
Kanye West to start a Y Combinator for the music industry - Firebrand
https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/1305977929180966913
======
durpkingOP
What are the odds that he'll call it 'Ye Combinator'?

~~~
rvz
I hope he does.

All I can say is he should go for it.

------
Traster
I'm not sure there's really a meaningful discussion to be had about a tweet.
Not least because Y Combinator (in my opinion) isn't innovative in terms of
its contract terms (although maybe someone can correct me - not sure anyone
around here knows about that sort of stuff).

~~~
Impossible
One thing to remember is the music industry is significantly different than
tech when it comes to contract terms, and terms that look or work closer to
tech for artists (even if they are worse in practice), could look radically
generous compared to standard record label deals. It's also possible that
Kanye wants to start something that looks completely different. You're right
though, it's hard to decipher in a tweet

